# Authority, pure balance, nutro max questions



## pastor (Apr 18, 2013)

My german shepherd has been on authority by petsmart for 8 months and has done well, has anyone used this?and what do you think of walmarts pure balance? and nutro max? thinking about switching for a change for him , what would you recommend? wanting to stay in this price range, thanks


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

What is the price per pound you are looking for?


----------



## pastor (Apr 18, 2013)

Zookeep said:


> What is the price per pound you are looking for?


 1.10 a pound 33.00 to 35.00 for a 30 pound bag.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if you have a Tractor Supply but their 4Health (I didn't check their other brands) is in that price range for a 30 pound bag. Of the three you mentioned, I would go with Pure Balance myself as the others contain corn.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My cats eat Authority and I've had two dogs on it with no issues, but when Delgado came and I fed it to him he didn't do very well on it so I switched both dogs to Fromm.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Been thinking about trying Authority myself. My Tasha did not do well on Diamond Naturals. Nature's Recipe is just getting too expensive. I saw a K9 handler with his dog in Petsmart buying the stuff and the dog looked beautiful.


----------



## pastor (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your response everyone, I think I will keep on authority, his coat is so shiny. has anyone used nutro max? and have you used i think the one that is beef?


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I feed this: Victor Super Premium Dog Food
Great food, made in USA and has never had any recalls.
I can get it at my local feed store for $30 for a 40# bag.
If it is available in your area I would look into it!


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

pastor said:


> 1.10 a pound 33.00 to 35.00 for a 30 pound bag.


Victor is a great choice if it is available in your area. 4Health, Diamond Naturals and Premium Edge are also good choices in this price range.


----------

